# Roadmaster Texas Ranger



## wcw2323 (Oct 7, 2015)

Good Morning,

Saw this Texas Ranger Roadmaster on ebay and would like to hear some feedback regarding value range for this bike. Looks to be in pretty nice condition.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 7, 2015)

wcw2323 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Saw this Texas Ranger Roadmaster on ebay and would like to hear some feedback regarding value range for this bike. Looks to be in pretty nice condition.
> 
> ...




Sold....BAM!


----------



## wcw2323 (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah, I know its sold. Just interested in knowing the value of this model in good condition!

Thanks


----------



## wcw2323 (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow, no takers?? I thought this site was full of experts..haha!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2015)

Too new for me to chime in.   Maybe an "expert" bought it after you posted it?


----------



## wcw2323 (Oct 8, 2015)

Bump!


----------

